# If you could only take one tobacco with you to escape the Zombie Apocalypse...



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

..., which would it be?

Right now, It would be Mac Beren's Old Dark Fired for me. I picked up a tin of this stuff two weeks ago and I can't put it down. I thank my lucky stars my local shop has alot of it in stock.

Couch


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Penzance. Not because of the hyperbole (should that be hyperbowl?), purely because it has been the most consistently rewarding to me on my short journey with pipes.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Only one??? :shock: 

Chances are I'd take so long to decide that it wouldn't matter because I'd end up as a zombie myself. :lol: So many delicious baccies to choose from... I might go with Penzance as well. Or maybe Stonehaven. Or maybe Balkan Sasieni... 

See what I'm saying? I'm zombie bait. :doh:


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

If I could take only one, it'd be Penzance. But if the zombie apocalypse really hit, I'd strap my whole damn cellar to my back grab my .308 and clear a path for my baccy! Oh yeah, and my wife and kids too (They could haul the coolerdor )


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Easy...Stonehaven!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine would be the eight year old Dunhill Nightcap, a couple of Danish freehands and my path clearing 30.06


----------



## Pipe Pastor (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a Lane 1Q fan right now. But I'm a newb.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

In the case of a zombie apocalypse I'm joining the horde. I don't like to run and in every zombie move there is a lot of running.


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

For me it would be Dan Tobacco's Devil's Holiday I absolutely love this stuff.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Commander Quan said:


> In the case of a zombie apocalypse I'm joining the horde. I don't like to run and in every zombie move there is a lot of running.


I ran nearly 700 miles this year. I stopped about two months ago due to a hectic life. Moving and all that jazz....

When I start running again next week, due to vacation time, I'm gonna think there are zombies chasing me. Crap!

Couch


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I ran less than 30 miles this year, and that included 2 5k and one 7 mile mud runs, I only ran because no one was willing to carry me from obstacle to obstacle. Interestingly enough one of the 5k's was Run For Your Lives, a zombie themed race.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Commander Quan said:


> Interestingly enough one of the 5k's was Run For Your Lives, a zombie themed race.




Couch


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Couch_Incident said:


> ..., which would it be?
> 
> Right now, It would be Mac Beren's Old Dark Fired for me. I picked up a tin of this stuff two weeks ago and I can't put it down. I thank my lucky stars my local shop has alot of it in stock.
> 
> Couch


This is the most excellent question ever - we are assuming we have a pipe right?


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

FWTX said:


> This is the most excellent question ever - we are assuming we have a pipe right?


Potato.

Couch


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Couch_Incident said:


> Potato.
> 
> Couch


Wow - that's going to be rough!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Pembroke.

I know - big surprise from me.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Gotta go stoney. if not stonehaven then something straight virginia


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Wait... If I stay and get turned into a zombie, do I get to keep it all?

No?!? Ok, I guess I'll take my Marlin Flake and walk briskly to my escape - no running from this guy...


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd camp out at the warehouse where everything is armed to the teeth. easy


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Louisiana Flake. No contest.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll let you guys worry about it; I'm still on the abandoned island with my HOTW.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Hamborger Veermaster.

I like variety, but if I had a lifetime supply of HV, I'd be content at least.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm cool-headed enough that I could manage to get my stash of cigars and pipe tobacco over to our store (which is three stories tall) to begin my new life living on the flat roof. Ain't no zombies going to get me up there.

In time I'd tunnel into the rooms below to block off the bathrooms & kitchen and other important stuff. Obviously that would take some thought and planning to accomplish - good thing my pipes would be with me.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

sheesh.* Ennerdale..ainkiller: * Zombies won't be able to lay a dead finger on you.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

dupe.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

(Everyone knows what I'm going to say already, but it must be said nonetheless  )

You guys aren't thinking. IT'S A ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE, PEOPLE! We've got to conserve resources like matches and lighters - so our tobacco MUST be fuss free, easy to light. Plus, you can't be busying yourself with tamping and relighting while swinging a sword or a baseball bat from your bicycle*, now can you? Fuss free, worry free, simple, all day baccy is what you need.

Yep, I'm gonna say it.

Prince Albert

* - Are you thinking "baseball bats and bicycles?!? WTF?!?" Here's your homework. Start reading - The Zombie Survival Guide: Complete Protection from the Living Dead: Max Brooks: 9781400049622: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> (Everyone knows what I'm going to say already, but it must be said nonetheless  )
> 
> You guys aren't thinking. IT'S A ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE, PEOPLE! We've got to conserve resources like matches and lighters - so our tobacco MUST be fuss free, easy to light. Plus, you can't be busying yourself with tamping and relighting while swinging a sword or a baseball bat from your bicycle*, now can you? Fuss free, worry free, simple, all day baccy is what you need.
> 
> ...


Just because there is a small pest control concern, there is no excuse for letting standards drop. You'll be telling me next that you won't be dressing for dinner. Tush!


----------



## abax (Mar 15, 2013)

Ha - love this question. If I could only take one tobacco it would probably be Dunhill so long as I have my Handcrafted McKie Pipe to smoke it with! Which begs the question: which pipe would you bring to smoke your tobacco?


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Couch_Incident said:


> I ran nearly 700 miles this year. I stopped about two months ago due to a hectic life. Moving and all that jazz....
> 
> When I start running again next week, due to vacation time, I'm gonna think there are zombies chasing me. Crap!
> Couch


All i can say is:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sixtostart.zombiesrun


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

I gotta say that if I had to take only one blend to smoke while evading the deadly Zombie Apocalypse, I would have to go with McCelland's 3 Oaks Syrain. That stuff is amazing. ALSO, I would make it a point to travel in the exact opposite direction of Jim. Through his guidance I too have come to love Ennerdale, but I feel like there would be no rest in sight for his "party" because those Zombies would smell the glory of Ennerdale from miles away. We all love Jim, and I am confident he could handle those zombies, but I figure the less running I have to do, the more puffing I can do


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> ALSO, I would make it a point to travel in the exact opposite direction of Jim. Through his guidance I too have come to love Ennerdale, but I feel like there would be no rest in sight for his "party" because those Zombies would smell the glory of Ennerdale from miles away.


They come like moths to an enclosed light fixture, bouncing against the glass, unable to get inside. The *Ennerdale* ambiance creates an impermeable zombie-proof perimeter, but the problem is that you have to keep smoking. They press against the barrier by the thousands, but if you stop smoking too long, well -- you're surrounded, and all that that ent(r)ails. Luckily, the ghost of *Ennerdale* lingers for days, so it's safer than it sounds. I would smoke it as a service to the other BOTLs on the island.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, it would be foolish of me to even doubt the scientific fact behind what you say, Jim. I know that in that evil lab of yours you have done years of extensive testing on that Ennerdale. I imagine there are few BOTLs who know as much as you do about that "pungent" baccy. Hope you're doing well, Friend!!



freestoke said:


> They come like moths to an enclosed light fixture, bouncing against the glass, unable to get inside. The *Ennerdale* ambiance creates an impermeable zombie-proof perimeter, but the problem is that you have to keep smoking. They press against the barrier by the thousands, but if you stop smoking too long, well -- you're surrounded, and all that that ent(r)ails. Luckily, the ghost of *Ennerdale* lingers for days, so it's safer than it sounds. I would smoke it as a service to the other BOTLs on the island.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

freestoke said:


> if you stop smoking too long, well -- you're surrounded, and all that that ent(r)ails.


Now that's funny!

I hope it let's me give ya some RG for that one.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

"Moorgan, we've come to get you Morgan." There will be no Zombie Apocalypse. Have no fear, Terry and I are here! Our cloud of 1792 is enveloping the earth as we speak, to save all of mankind and keep the future safe for generations (at least ours).



Mycroft Holmes said:


> Well, it would be foolish of me to even doubt the scientific fact...


Latest data has proven, what he and I knew all along, the powerful anti-zombietic action of 1792 and that vaporized 1792 annilliates the deadly zombiteria.

See, we're not worried. ainkiller:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd say PA. Not _especially_ rewarding to smoke but I'd never get sick of it. It's just the base minimum of pipe smoking for me.

Otherwise, Royal Yacht. I'd have a heck of a throat ache after a few weeks of smoking that all day though!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> I'd say PA. Not _especially_ rewarding to smoke but I'd never get sick of it. It's just the base minimum of pipe smoking for me.
> 
> Otherwise, Royal Yacht. I'd have a heck of a throat ache after a few weeks of smoking that all day though!


You won't have TIME to be sick of it. And you'll have a lot more wrong with your throat than being sore, after it's ripped out and eaten by a zombie. Stock some *Ennerdale *and keep it handy. Some dilution works, so a 50/50 mix of PA and *Ennerdale * should suffice. But the rules call for only one so it must be Lakeland or else. Some studies indicate 1792, Glengarry Flake or *Cannon Plug* can keep them at bay, but with *Ennerdale*, a full, non-permeable barrier exists, so you don't even have to smell them. One can even sprinkle strands around a perimeter and keep them out, without even smoking it, but that is more a curious secondary effect, not one actually employed by pipe smokers.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

freestoke said:


> You won't have TIME to be sick of it. And you'll have a lot more wrong with your throat than being sore, after it's *ripped out and eaten by a zombie*. Stock some *Ennerdale *and keep it handy. Some dilution works, so a 50/50 mix of PA and *Ennerdale * should suffice. But the rules call for only one so it must be Lakeland or else. Some studies indicate 1792, Glengarry Flake or *Cannon Plug* can keep them at bay, but with *Ennerdale*, a full, non-permeable barrier exists, so you don't even have to smell them. One can even sprinkle strands around a perimeter and keep them out, without even smoking it, but that is more a curious secondary effect, not one actually employed by pipe smokers.


Zombies eat brains. Live brains. Please stick to the facts and stop trying to scare people with this tosh.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Zombies eat brains. Live brains. Please stick to the facts and stop trying to scare people with this tosh.


Clearly you are not acquainted with the walking dead found here in the new world.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now for me, it's FVF or Orlick Golden. I am not an experienced pipe smoker though.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Clearly you are not acquainted with the walking dead found here in the new world.


Robert is old. There were fewer zombies when he was young, less was known about them before the current documentaries revealed the ecumenical nature of their diet, and his brain has long since seized up under a heavy load of neural plaque, incapable of digesting new information. No need to be snippy, Jon. Cut the old guy some slack. Plus, he's British. They haven't faced any real threats since Dracula.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I just picked up a bunch of Penzance. I now understand why some of you would take this with you.

Couch


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Robert is old. There were fewer zombies when he was young, less was known about them before the current documentaries revealed the ecumenical nature of their diet, and his brain has long since seized up under a heavy load of neural plaque, incapable of digesting new information. No need to be snippy, Jon. Cut the old guy some slack. Plus, he's British. They haven't faced any real threats since Dracula.


Apologies Robert, no offense was intended.

As for me, I am a fan of well aged Haddo's Delight and wouldn't be too upset if that's what I was stuck with.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I just found this thread, so I'm slow. And, as even Ol' Man Robert most surely knows, the slow get eaten first. However, whilst being eaten, I would be enjoying my 23rd bowl of the day, of 1792 Flake of course. 

And waiting for Mari to catch up and save me...


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> I just found this thread, so I'm slow. And, as even Ol' Man Robert most surely knows, the slow get eaten first. However, whilst being eaten, I would be enjoying my 23rd bowl of the day, of 1792 Flake of course.
> 
> And waiting for Mari to catch up and save me...


Have no fear, as you have built up an immunity from the deadly zombiteria, and the anti-zombietic action of our cloud is saving the rest of the universe - including the infirm and old (rejoice, Robert, with us, as we will all be able to continue with our English lessons...)


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I just found this thread, so I'm slow. And, as even Ol' Man Robert most surely knows, the slow get eaten first. However, whilst being eaten, I would be enjoying my 23rd bowl of the day, of 1792 Flake of course.
> 
> And waiting for Mari to catch up and save me...


I'm quite sure that if one searches (I won't create a verb with the noun here) on Google for "1792 Flake AND room note" the first three hits will say "repels zombies."


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> I'm quite sure that if one searches (I won't create a verb with the noun here) on Google for "1792 Flake AND room note" the first three hits will say "repels zombies."


I tried - didn't work. I did find "repels mother-in-laws" though. Which, when you think about it, is both better and sorta the same thing. :tongue:


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Desertlifter said:


> I'm quite sure that if one searches (I won't create a verb with the noun here) on Google for "1792 Flake AND room note" the first three hits will say "repels zombies."


Forgive the correction, but only Ennerdale is know to repel Zombies; 1792 has been shown, however, to kill the zombiteria bacterium in many recent, multiple blind, in vitrio studies. Yes, Terry and I (and untold, anonymous, others) do appreciate everyones' adulation for saving the world from impending doom.

However, as you have noted, Ennerdale is known to _repel Zombies_. So, in the unlikely event any Zombie may appear, I am prepared to smoke 1792 in my Ennerdale Ghost, thereby providing me with double protection. 1792, with a topping of Ennerdale, is the ultimate protection for an Acapolyspe.

Should that occur (unlikely, with Terry and I on duty), I am prepared to wear a string of, a "lei" if you will, _fresh_ 1792 (gee, if that doesn't kill right there) and Ennerdale.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

TTecheTTe said:


> So, in the unlikely event any Zombie may appear, I am prepared to smoke 1792 in my Ennerdale Ghost, thereby providing me with double protection. 1792, with a topping of Ennerdale, is the ultimate protection for an Acapolyspe.


Quite so. A brilliant stroke, Mari. In the spirit of Twain, I feel we should conscript "a man who doesn't amount to much, anyhow--who would be as well--or better--dead" (we will have many from the cigar side), to ghost a rack of pipes with *Ennerdale* for those of us who, for reasons beyond knowing, do not care for it. It could keep the cigarside of the island safe and free up the pipeside to enjoy whatever blend they bring with them.

I need to lay on a few extra pipes myself, since I have only the Szabo at the moment.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Most likely either E.A. Carey's Grandma's Apple Pie, or Grand Cru, with a good corncob pipe.

In an emergency, just about any Cavendish would work.

If it was really bad, I would even smoke Prince Albert, before I would do without (if you really want a smoke, and Prince Albert is all that's available, it's not all that bad....)


----------



## Foggymountain (Mar 17, 2013)

I would cheat & take two: F&K Balkan Supreme and Syrian 3 Oaks.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Gigmaster said:


> If it was really bad, *I would even smoke Prince Albert, before I would do without* (if you really want a smoke, and Prince Albert is all that's available, it's not all that bad....)


A false choice. Would you smoke M79 or Borkum Riff Whiskey or do without? Now there's a real conundrum. But the question is moot, since any of the aforementioned tobaccos attracts zombies. Which reminds of an old jungle flick, where the local spear-wielding tribesman comes running up to the head of the latest ill-fated expedition into the heart of Africa, screaming, "Bring thunderstick, Bwana! Simba, Bwana! Simba! Thick as leaves in tree, as thick as grass on ground, Bwana. Come quick, Bwana!" It'll be like that, but zombies instead of lions, and one of your brothers of the leaf will dispatch a pipe of *Ennerdale* to save your butt, and you'll smoke it and like it -- or else.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Quite so. A brilliant stroke, Mari. In the spirit of Twain...


You flatter me, sir. "I can live for two months on a good compliment." - Mark Twain

Cigar smokers will make good fodder, at least.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, the zombie's takings of human butchery will fall heavily on the cigarside, but especially on the TabakNazis. Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

Been feeling much like a Zombie lately, so fearing a slight infection I'm having 1792 with Ennerdale today.


----------

